# Plow won't go down (full hydraulic, dump truck)



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

So the plow will raise, but won't drop back down. What should I check?? Lever, valve, something else? It does drop a bit after sitting for a week or two, not sure if that makes a difference. It's a full hydraulic PTO system on an older dump truck.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

is it a cable actvated valve ,or direct lever on the valve? it could be out of adjustment and not shifting the valve all the way ..


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Going off memory, I assume it's cable activated. It's the type of setup with the levers side by side on the floor between the seats.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

probably has red or purple morse sealed cables .they are probably out of adjustment or stretched .maybe even broken .i would disconnect the plow raise /lower cable and see if you can move it ,and see if it lowers .might need a new cable .


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, it's got the red cables on it. The part that screws through the plate by the valves to hold the cable in place rusted and broke, so when i push the lever, the cable just bends by the valve instead of pushing it in. 

Possible to replace just that piece, or just put new cables on? Also, valve seems hard to go in and out, and advice for freeing it up?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*cable's*

:salute:well sounds like morse or buyer's product's cable's there should be a brand and part number stamped on the housing in white letters . you will have to take the bracket you are talking about and the cable if you want to replace it to a truck equipment dealer and installer ,to see if he can get them .can you fab up a replacement bracket or reinforce it ? kind of hard to tell without seeing it ,or pic's . the valve's if they are old have o-rings om the spool shaft ,newer one's i am not shure ! usally gresen or commershal shearing .


----------

